
ECC is faster and more secure than RSA. Here's where you still can't use it. - nailer
https://certsimple.com/blog/ecc-https-certificate-support
======
nailer
Author here. Both AWS and Heroku have confirmed privately that they're
intending on remedying the lack of ECC support.

As the article mentions, browsers are supporting more curves over time too - 3
of the major 4 are ready for 25519 once it's approved.

